# Software de filtros pasivos



## Danielv (Oct 21, 2007)

Hola a todos los foristas. Ando buscando un programa que me permita diseñar filtros pasivos y que a la vez me grafique en el diagrama el corte de frecuencia.

si tienen algo que se parezca se los agradezco, no tiene que ser una maravilla ok, solo que cumpla con eso, gracias


----------



## pic-man (Oct 21, 2007)

No se si sea lo que busques pero en electronics workbench puedes armar y simular tu circuito del filtro pasivo, el workbench no te ayuda a diseñar pero si te permite ver la gráfica de bode del filtro para que veas su respuesta en frecuencia y su frecuencia de corte.


----------



## El nombre (Oct 21, 2007)

Y el PSpice, proteus.


----------

